# Vomiting dog causes car crash



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

No UFOs involved.

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20100428...lYwN5bl90b3Bfc3RvcnkEc2xrA3BvbGljZXZvbWl0aQ--


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Having driven with dogs many a time, I find this a perfectly acceptable excuse. And I am glad to see the pole sustained only minor damage


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

The dog puked on my $20 prop challenge project so I couldn't enter this year.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

LOL  Would have been funnier if there were UFOs involved ! 
Thanks for the post Johnny !


----------

